# (NSFW 18+) Looking for Some Help [Closed]



## DimentedBunni (Oct 17, 2017)

Premise:
Leah (a hybrid of a human/rabbit/alien/demon) had had enough. After years of not feeling any type of sexual urges, a switch had flipped in her subconscious that made her horny almost every hour on the hour. Watching porn and masturbating was all good and well but it no longer satisfied her body. It hungered for more. After setting up a hotel room and sending out an advertisement on a meet up site, Leah waits impatiently for any takers on her offer.



Requirements For RP:
- Medium literacy required (can be short text/actions but really want to put emphasis on details)
- No Scat, anything else we can talk about
- If more than one person is interested in doing an orgy that can be arranged
- Not looking for irl relationship (this is just a meet up rp)
- Just PM me for more info
- Discord: DimentedBunni#6173
- Skype: Did You Get My Text


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

Sending request.


----------

